# Pictures Of The Fish



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy picture's but I had to use my old dig camera because the newer one is M.I.A, I'll get more later after I buy the new one









I've had these guys since they were about 1-2", theres a flowerhorn, pike, female jake, male jack, firehead, and an electric jack that hasnt grown a damn inch.

The flowerhorn, pike, female jake










Pike, flowerhorn, firehead, male jack I believe










Male Jack, Female Jack, Pike, Flowerhorn










Male Jack


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice mix of fish


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Love the pike dude!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Love the pike dude!!!


x2 pikes are awesome forsure


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks His Majesty!!!

Yeah Pikes are without a doubt my favorite fish, I actually owned three of them in this tank before but I left for boot camp so they had to go..


----------

